# 5 new babies from nice boy bunny HELP!!!!!



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

SOS 
Dd just brought home bunny from camp that delivered 5 babies over night. We do not know what to do with frightened mom and babies. Mom bunny will not go near babies. 
We do not know if mom is dehydrated or if babies nursed yet. They are in my daughters cool apartment and we are on the phone looking for help. HELP please! 
Hello other bunnies


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my!
Um, I don't know how to help..Iv never bred bunnies or been in this situation.

Um, Someone will be in here soon to help though.

I hope for the best!!!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

thank you for your reply. The mommy is attacking the babies when they are put near her and she is not eating. And dd is giving the babies water on a cloth now what??


Thank you thank you and you look just like the mommy of these babies what kind of rabbit are you?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 1, 2010)

Breed: Fuzzy Lop x Holland Lop mix
Color: Sable Point

Can you post pics of the mommy?
We can try and tell you the breed, most of us are good at identifying breeds


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Dd went to sleep while waiting for the owner to get back to her on how to care for the family of bunnies. I think it is a lion something and a small type of that bread. 
I am ready to go out to her which will be about an hour or more drive. But you don't leave your adult daughter alone with 5 babies who have not yet opened the eyes and a mommy bunny that everyone thought was a boy and freaks madly at the sight of the babies. Oh Boy! 
Thank you for your company while we wait. You're so nice to keep on with us. :halo


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2010)

First of all - mama will NOT go near the babies most of the time if strangers are around. So you will want to put the babies in a shoebox with some hay to make a bit of a nest. Breeders usually use nestboxes but this will work ok.

Most mamas will feed the babies once or twice a day - and then stay away from them. This is because if they were in the wild...they wouldn't want to draw predators near their babies by being near them.

You can tell if mama has fed the babies by their tummies. They will frequently have what is called a "ping pong tummy"...that is - it will look a bit swollen...as if they ate a ping pong ball. As the day goes by and they process the milk - the belly will shrink in size. I will try to find a ping pong belly pictures to share with you in a bit.

It may take mama up to 24 hours or so before she nurses the babies...so that's fine if she hasn't nursed them yet.

If she doesn't nurse them by tonight - here is a link to a thread on feeding orphaned babies or those who need supplements: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57630&forum_id=8

The website that it links to give you how much to give per baby based on their age, etc. Its a great article.

Hope this helps. Mama may be attacking them because she sees them as "intruders" in her cage and she's territorial. Put them in a nestbox and if you have to - bring them to her every few hours to see if she's ready to nurse. But only take them out if you think she's going to hurt them. Otherwise....leave the box with her.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you all of you. 
I will send thank you gifts later, lol. For now we will get this information to the nurse on duty there now. She will so much a[appreciate the guidance.
Daughter goes back to camp tomorrow to work. Should she leave them in her apartment or take them back to the camp to watch them or will she need a baby sitter for her new bunnie charges? 
Thank you.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 1, 2010)

She should leave them at the aparment. They will be fine during the day - and it's no use stressng out Momma bunny even more with back & forth moves, or a new stranger.  

Did your daughter find this rabbit at the camp?

Emily


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Copy the instructions for tomorrow. And good I don't need go out as I have so much here. 
The Rabbit, Leo, is the pet of a family my dd babysits for and they are away for the summer. With permission from the family dd took Leo the (boy ) rabbit to camp for the children to enjoy. They put in AC and made Leo and another visitor rabbit comfy and let them play together being they were both boys and all :shock:.
This morning dd went to check on the animals which are her charge at the camp and she was shocked to see "mice" lol in the cage with Leo. Then she realized what was going on she brought them home and called me from the car rabbit family in transport.

I happen to be a nurse and was worried the rabbits might be dehydrated and that was why we tried what we had done. All are now resting. She will call me when she wakes and I will share this information.  
The father (owner) is a medical doctor and he is trying to help from a distance too. 
Thanks again all. 
I think my Betta Fish want the water changed as they just tossed a plastice plant at me. 
I'm here watching this line with grandpa and waiting to do _or not do_ what needs to be done for the new bunny family. 
Nice to meet you all.
Suzanne


----------



## studiobird (Aug 1, 2010)

Any chance that Leo definitely is the buck, and the other rabbit is the doe?

Or does Leo have nipples with milk now?


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

I asked her that right away. She said that Leo and the other rabbit stay in separate cages. How they got together? :wiggle "play time" I guess. Does someone have some explaining to do? 
All I know is that grandma and Grandpa might get a bunny.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Dd tried to feel for nipples but did not know what she felt. If they were born even last night, would the milk be down now?
She knows it happen sometime between Friday late afternoon and this morning, Sunday.
She did not go yesterday.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh goodness, I hope everything will be ok.
Im so worried :nerves1


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Nooo! Why, Whiskersz are you so worried? What should we do???:confused2:


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know, Never had to deal with ANYTHING like this...
I am a worry wart anyways..Don't listen to me lol

Um, I'm sure things will be ok, I just hope the babies are getting milk, that's all.

Just keep us updated.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Dd is on the line with me now and has all her instructions. She understands them well and is happy to follow everything exactly as the bunnies need. She will look later to see if they have ping pong bellies and if not we will go to plan B and provide supplements. Dd is not working at the camp tomorrow so she can keep a distant watch on them. She says thank you Wiskersz for all your loving concern and we WILL keep you updated as we are sure we will have more questions too.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

Some mother's dont feed their babies with in 24 hrs after delivery. They only feed them once a day I believe.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you MI Bunny family. 

When dd found the bunnies this morning we did not have a clue what we were dealing with. 
Now thanks to so many people willing to share, we at least are beginning to understand what kind of baseline we are looking at. 
LOL,
When she first got them in the apartment and we talked about her initial assessment, I said they have to drink OMG! they have to get fluids.
"The Calm Mom"anic:
Now she is making sure that Leo is not hurting the babies. Everything is good for now. 
Thank you all again.
Suzanne


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

You need to put the babies in a box with some Straw. Because they get cold so easier and they can die. So they need to keep warm in a box with Straw. And leave them with momma. And should leave her alone for a while. But you also want to check the babies once a day to make sure there arent any dead babies and do a head count and make sure that they are feed. I dont want to scare you but it needs to be done also. I hope the best for the babies! You need anything else. We are hear to help you!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

She was using wood chips for Leo. That is what I think she brought home. is there something else she can use for tonight instead of straw. I will get this information to her right away. Thank you.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mommies Mom wrote: *


> Nooo! Why, Whiskersz are you so worried? What should we do???:confused2:


First of all - I moved this into the rabbitry so that breeders could help you. So listen to the breeders who are telling you what to do - versus being worried - ok? There's really not a lot to be worried about...

I am assuming that Leo is the girl since the babies were found with "him" and in his cage. I'm also guessing that the two bunnies weren't in cages side by side that the babies could have climbed into his cage (squirmed really - not climbed). That would be pretty rare for all five babies to make it into another cage.

As I pointed out - the rabbit might wait up to 24 hours (or even a bit longer) to feed the babies.....once the milk comes in - I think they WANT To feed and get rid of the milk. (There are reasons the milk might not come in - but we're not going to worry about those right now).

About ping pong bellies - these are the best photos I could find right off in my files of a ping pong belly - they're of an older baby that was having health problems and not growing - and so I took photos of him after a feeding....if you look - you can see how the tummy looks a bit swollen - that's cause he just ate.













The babies are going to be blind until they're 10-12 days old - so don't worry if their eyes don't open - we can talk about development later. For right now - let's just see if they're getting fed.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2010)

I would not use wood chips in the nest - I would use hay - largely because that is more natural for the bunnies and because as their eyes open - they may munch on it.

Also - if they're a lionhead mix - some of them are going to have bald spots as their fur comes in on their rear and/or head. Don't worry about this - that is where the lionhead mane comes in.

If they are getting fed - they will be sleeping in the nestbox and they will sleep pretty peacefully.

If they aren't getting fed - they will not only be getting wrinkles but they will be restless and may make little noises and squeak and stuff. Every time you put your hand in there - they may squeak and try to nurse off your hand/fingers.

If it is possible to get photos of them (camera phone - sending photo to an email and then posting it w/ photobucket or something) we can take a look at the babies for you. I'll pm you my email in a minute so if you want to email the photo to me - I can let you know if they look fed.

I've had over 100 litters....trust me ... the odds are very good that mama will do her job.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

Let me see if I have any pictures!


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Let me see if I have any pictures!


Here are my babies! These little guys were 1 day old. 










You see the nice bellies. The babies should look like this with the bellies!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2010)

great photos - thanks Misty!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you again. 
I am deeply aware of the professionalism, knowledge and skill required here to keep rabbits.
Our family was fortunate to benefit from a similar forum that literally saved the lives of our tropical fish. There is misinformation out there and the general public can easily be mislead. All these little friends are so dear to us.

My daughter will have to look at this thread when she gets back home in about 2 hours and send you photo's from her phone. She ultimately will need to be the one working with your group. 
I reacted to Wiskersz in a kind of light hearted way and then PMed the member with sincere thanks for waiting with us for assistance. 

I too am hoping the bunnies survive.
I am a nurse and know how important good information diligence and TLC are when caring for living things.
Thank you to this informed and caring group.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh m 'goodness! So that is what my dd is dealing with. Oh boy. How sweet. No wonder she thought they were mice. 
Just waiting for her to get home.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

No Problem Peg! 


Do you know what the breeds are??


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mommies Mom wrote: *


> Oh m 'goodness! So that is what my dd is dealing with. Oh boy. How sweet. No wonder she thought they were mice.
> Just waiting for her to get home.


Yes, They are the cuties things, But I loved them when they are about 3-7 weeks old. In there cute babies stage. 
:inlove:
Those babies in the photo are LionHead mix babies!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mommies Mom wrote: *


> I reacted to Wiskersz in a kind of light hearted way and then PMed the member with sincere thanks for waiting with us for assistance.


I didn't mean to criticize Whiskerz.....didn't even think it could have come across like that.....

I could just picture you worrying though - I know I worried with my first few litters (ok...so I worry about every litter even though 99% of the time I have nothing to worry about).


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok I am going to take a nap because it has been a long, loving day and have a feeling it is going to be a long talkie night. 
Hope dd is online when I wake up.
Thanks again.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

Same here! I only have 2 litter's so far. And I am so worried everyday and even when they are born, I just want to be the best and everything Right with them!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Mommies Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I reacted to Wiskersz in a kind of light hearted way and then PMed the member with sincere thanks for waiting with us for assistance.
> ...


Aw, This has been such a loving experience and I didn't even get a chance to hold a real bunny! :whateverlol


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a much better picture. Dd, the "lucky one!" Leo's nurse.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

First picture this morning. Does not look like the little guy has a ping pong belly. 



IMAG0086.jpg


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, But you can not look at that picture. It's not working at all.


There's a problem viewing this message. Are you trying to access a message that's been moved or deleted? Try going to the folder it's in (e.g., Inbox, Trash) and selecting the message from there. If you've tried this, and relaunching Yahoo! Mail doesn't work either, feel free to contact Customer Care about Error Code 4.
Please note that messages deleted from the Spam folder cannot be retrieved.


Thanks,
_The Yahoo! Mail Team_


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

OK. Sorry, looking for a way to post this.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Bunny baby this morning

See link above to my facebook if baby in not here please.





Can anyone see the baby?


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Dd says they were opening their mouths now. She left the apartment to give them quiet time.


----------



## bschneider13 (Aug 2, 2010)

They haven't been fed yet . Did momma pull any fur for them? Try flipping mom over and securley hold her down and let a baby nurse. If the baby stops nursing frequently its likley she doesn't have milk.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

What breed is mother and father??


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

OK, calling dd, thank you. will get right back on the breed.
brb


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

The babies were just born yesterday right?

I was reading somewhere, That they give the babies 48 hrs after birth. If they havent ate in 48 hrs. They need to eat. You can hold the momma and put the babies underneath her and let them eat. I had to this a few times after my first litter was born. But I only gave them 24 hrs after they were born.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

lion headed rabbit (mom) dwarf rabbit, but large, gray with down ears (dad).

Dd is headed home and freaked out. She is frightened. I am trying to calm her. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> The babies were just born yesterday right?
> 
> I was reading somewhere, That they give the babies 48 hrs after birth. If they havent ate in 48 hrs. They need to eat. You can hold the momma and put the babies underneath her and let them eat. I had to this a few times after my first litter was born. But I only gave them 24 hrs after they were born.


OK, Lisa will be happy to hear the 48 hours. But what do we do about Leo's very long hair please?


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

Tell her just calm down and nothing to worry about.. First time mom's are always hard. They really dont know what to do and they need some little help.. But itsnt nothing to be worried about. My first Lion Head babies were born. They never had big huge bellies. They were moving and crying so I knew there were okay. They are now 16 weeks old and healthy. I have noticed to with my babies. They would be wrinkly for a day or so.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

I raise Lion Head's and Jersey Woolies. These both breeds have long thick fur. The fur is fine. The mother pulls fur around her belly and nipples to feed the babies. My Doe would pull fur on her sides and back. That is normal to have long fur, It wont hurt the babies.. But the babies need to be in fur to keep warm.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 2, 2010)

That little baby doesn't seam like it has eaten 
Like the others said,
It needs to eat..along with its siblings.

I would definitely hold the mom and let the babies drink, hopefully she has milk

*fingers crossed*


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, You need to flip her over and see if she haves any milk in too. Flip her over in your arms and cover her eyes with your arm. Like a cradle hold. Or you can hold her still and feel her nipples. If they fell some little any milk is normal. I dont know this but My Doe's didnt have a lot of milk for a few weeks when the babies were eatting more. But you can hold the momma still by holding her head and butt. And put the babies underneth her and they will find it. 

Here I will post some pictures that I have tooken! 
It will help!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone. She will be home in just a minute. Perhaps this is there now trying to get the babies up to mom.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Yes, You need to flip her over and see if she haves any milk in too. Flip her over in your arms and cover her eyes with your arm. Like a cradle hold. Or you can hold her still and feel her nipples. If they fell some little any milk is normal. I dont know this but My Doe's didnt have a lot of milk for a few weeks when the babies were eatting more. But you can hold the momma still by holding her head and butt. And put the babies underneth her and they will find it.
> 
> Here I will post some pictures that I have tooken!
> It will help!


thank you, very helpful. may have to go off line to call her. These are all great help in handling.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

okay!! Here are a few picture's from both of my momma's! I hope this helps some!

Here's a picture that I held Ariel(LionHead) the put babies underneth her!






Here's Ariel's nesting box, 










My Jersey Wooly Nesting Box!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

First of all - that baby almost looks too far gone to eat....I just want to warn you. It looks really bad and when they get that wrinkled they get weak. 

I'm sorry I wasn't on sooner to help you - but Misty has been doing a great job.

You will need to pull her fur - her hormones should have made it loosen up so it can be pulled easily.

I find myself wondering if she has another kit stuck or something - which could cause her milk to not come in.

Now is the time you'll want to be reading that link I gave you about supplementing their milk...

However - try to pull fur from mama and then put her in the box standing over them. I like to put "treats" in the box to distract mama - like cheerios or something. Sometimes mama will stand there and munch on the treats and not be as nervous about the babies.

Those babies are at the point where they need to be fed asap.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

we have 3 babies now. One was latched on to nipple and then turned away.trying to make leo comfy.
continuing to try. feeling so sad we lost two. but now working with others babies


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, It was hard to explain! I couldnt figure what she was talking about long fur. I know its okay to have long fur while having babies. But I did tell her to check to see if momma pulled fur around her nipples and too see if any difference around that area for milk.. I couldnt hardly see the pictures. But Yes Peg is right! They need to eat! That is why I said you can hold momma don and make the babies to eat also!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

going to other link now


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

Even experienced breeders lose babies - so don't feel too bad. Maybe we should've pushed you to make her nurse before but it was hard since we didn't know exactly how old they are.

Let's hope the third one will latch on again...


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

hair is not pulling off. loe broke nail. dd is wondering if she should go to hospilat with babies


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwe, When I had to held unto momma, My babies didnt eat that long, They ate maybe 3-4 minutes each. But yes, They need to eat. Sounds like they are getting weak.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

WARNING: Do NOT use Hartz version of kitten milk replacer...go for the real brand.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

So, The nipples are covered with fur?? They shouldnt be covered with fur. It sound be easy to pull. but sometimes you gotta pull a little more to get it loose. I am sorry also! I hope the best.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

*Mommies Mom wrote: *


> hair is not pulling off. loe broke nail. dd is wondering if she should go to hospilat with babies


You need to go w/ mama and babies - mama could have a stuck kit or some other problem and they may be able to give her a shot for her milk to come in if it hasn't come in yet...


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

NOW! what should she do?? she is frightened, sad, not thinking too well. 2 passed babies and they are getting wrinkily
they are squeeking
we are trying water on the cloth
what do we do???


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

we are going to the hospital


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Mommies Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hair is not pulling off. loe broke nail. dd is wondering if she should go to hospilat with babies
> ...


Yes! I have to agree with Peg, Momma needs a shot to get milk in. 

But do not just take the rabbits to any vets. Alot of vets dont do rabbits and wouldnt know what to do with the rabbits and can kill the babies. So be careful and call around the vets near you and ask if they take rabbits. You need to get them in and they need to eat asap. They are getting weak and die.. I am sorry for both of ya'll.ray:ray:


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

you know Lisa is my baby. She has gone to the hospital
She is not picking up the phone. she is so sad and hurt. my husband and I pray that even one lives. even leo, who lisa loves so much. 
this is so frightening. 
if i tell her not to go to a vet now anyway she will collapse and then what?
this was put on her and she was not in the least bit prepared to deal with it.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

I didnt say dont go to a vet... I said that some vets dont see rabbits or dont know about them, Is all I am saying..

Is she going to the Emergency Vet??


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

But yes, They need to be seen at the vets.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

30 years ago when I was in nursing school, i took a runt from a litter of kittens and tried to save it.
after a a week the little kitten died in my hand. through all i ahve seen in nursing taht one thing had the most painful memory. this was something i hoped would never happen to mine or anyone children.
now it is happening to lisa. 
i know you breeders must have had this experience, it is so hard as they are so small 

lisa has still not called back
thank you agian for all your love and guidence.
s


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

she is headed to a hospital she knows in the area. she is not a pet owner so she is not personally familliar with any doctors.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

i am taking down the picture of the bunny who passed. I would prefer she not see it on facebook. If anyone needs it take it now.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, I gone threw this even with Adult rabbits, And Babies of course. It's the hardest thing ever to loose your pets, I have lost at least each baby in each litter and lost 2 adult rabbits.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Yes, I gone threw this even with Adult rabbits, And Babies of course. It's the hardest thing ever to loose your pets, I have lost at least each baby in each litter and lost 2 adult rabbits.


I am so sorry. But thank you for sharing. Still waiting for her to call. I hope she is looking at the road and not bunnies while driving. Though by now she should be with doctors.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Lisa is not picking up the phone.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

She might be busy with the doctor?


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> She might be busy with the doctor?


Thank you so much for that. I needed to hear that. {hugs}


----------



## bschneider13 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they are not willing to eat, warm them up first with a towel and hair dryer (don't burn them) or a heating pad. It should 'revive' them and get them moving. They usually get cold when not fed.


----------



## bschneider13 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've also never had a problem with the moms not pulling fur, I've had just 2 does not pull fur and didn't lose any kits do to not getting any milk..


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

*WARNING: Do NOT use Hartz version of kitten milk replacer...go for the real brand.

Copy that
*


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

we have 2 babies on mommie with fever. hospital will not keep them. dd is being forced to take them out and feed babies q2h. 
I am going out to her now. will be slight delay in my arrival to do fish change and family set up here + train ride. I am most worried about leo at this point. How can we care for a rabbit with a fever? I never had time to research these animals. continue to pack and calling dd. going off line to call. Many thanks.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

I am sending you a private message with my cell phone number. Please call me if you want and we can talk about this - I'll help you with what needs to be done. 

I'll also post some stuff here - today is my daughter's 26th birthday and I'm trying to get everything together...so I'll be off and on.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

Well - there's good news - and there is bad news.

The good news is that at least we know now why she's not nursing. 

The bad news is - you will now have to formula feed them.

I don't know what the vet told your daughter about mama or the drugs they gave her - but if mama goes on drugs (which she NEEDS) ... then the babies will have to be formula fed.

I'll talk to you about all this on the phone.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am sending you a private message with my cell phone number. Please call me if you want and we can talk about this - I'll help you with what needs to be done.
> 
> I'll also post some stuff here - today is my daughter's 26th birthday and I'm trying to get everything together...so I'll be off and on.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAUGHTER OF BUNNY MASTER! *arty:


And thank you again. I am soon to leave for Long Island.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Mommy bun has been given antibiotics. And we are going to learn???? :big wink: how to feed tiny bunnies? ray:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope all goes well and good luck !!!


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope the vet showed her how to feed them. It is very easy to drown them or over feed them can cause death. But I am sure Peg will help you the best she can.


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Misty and all, I am waiting for Lisa to get back home and give me another report. I did not go out because of yet another sadness. She asked me to stay home tonight. Might go in the morning.
As soon as she calls I will begin typing.
Lisa so much appreciates the members of this forum who have helped her through this very hard several hours. When she has not been hearing your words as she drives around or tried tending to her bunnies, she was reading the thread herself.
Waiting.
{hugs} to all
Hi Wiskersz....


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, one report before I fall over. 
Thank you again to everyone. 
One baby has survived and is doing well tonight. It is taking some food and wants more. It was helped to make water and not yet poo. It is active and my daughter feels good about this one baby. The ones passed are in her heart. The mommy I heard from dd is going to get his/her butt kicked tonight, LOLOL! But she loves Leo so much so that won't be happening but boy has dd had a day from hell. 
Mommy bunny (leo) gets antibiotics at 3a and Lisa takes hers at 6a and I think there is a feeding in there somewhere with another diaper session too. he-he-he!
I will be on an early train out to see how I can help her. I will probably get to clean the bathroom and do the dishes. She has her hands full do you think for a newbie?
I think she is doing great and if she reads this Lisa, Mommy is so proud of you. 
Good night and love to you all.
Suzanne


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my...
Sorry for being late.
I hadn't been on to check this thread today and all this happens?! Uhh..

Im sorry about the loss of the babies  Its terrible.
I know it is hard to deal with, but you can make it just as Leo and the surviving baby is making it.

I pray things will get better and both mom and baby will be alright,healthy, and thriving soon!

Keep us updated Mommies Mom!!
Best of luck to you, Leo, and baby bunny.

ray:


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 3, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> Oh my...
> Sorry for being late.
> I hadn't been on to check this thread today and all this happens?! Uhh..
> 
> ...




Good morning Whiskersz and all the Bunnie people here,
I was asked to come in today to help dd with things. As I predicted I will be doing house work while frazzled dd takes care of her darlings. I did wake her with a call this morning and she checked on her baby and mom bunny. Both were sleeping. Dd being a little on edge :nerves1(thank you Whiskersz for showing me that {shaker guy} because it is_* very*_ appropriate and i was way too stupid at the time to realize it) I did not push with things she will be doing for bunnies this morning. She has a degree and is not dumb.... lika mum here, . So I am just finishing up things and will go to her on the train and we will up date you. We may be making a phone call as well. 
I do not think I will touch the bunnies thinking to many humans could confuse a sensitive situation. Unless of course dd tosses them at me in a panic, which I doubt will happen. She sounds like she has things under control and is ready for further instructions from the pros here. She has read everything and watched the videos here. She sends her deepest thanks and love.
{hugs} and love to all,
You're the best.
Suzanne


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 3, 2010)

But you gotta remember the mom(bunny) is doing her best for being a first time momma too!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 3, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> But you gotta remember the mom(bunny) is doing her best for being a first time momma too!


Ya know this is a great point. thank you. 
Thus actually seems to be the huge family lesson being learned all around. New Mommy Bunny, New daughter mommy, new granny and grandpa all doing just smackie i tell ya! :nerves1:nerves1:nerves1:nerves1:nerves1LOLOLOL

I am getting ready to head out now. 
I'm _*super*_ sure Lisa is giving tons of love to Leo. If it looks to you all that she is going to mommy her baby she *WILL* mommy her baby.

I have not even seen them yet. 
Talk to you from the island.
xoxo


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 3, 2010)

Just found this thread now, I hope the remaining babies make it ok  This is one of the reasons I love this forum, so helpful


----------



## sychak (Aug 3, 2010)

Prayers for the remaining baby and for mommy bunny!


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 4, 2010)

Love to you all. 
Little baby passed in my darling daughters loving hand yesterday morning as she was trying to tend to it. We were all so broken yesterday that Grandpa stayed home and I went to Lisa. We walked, drove, cried. 
We called grandpa every so often.
Lisa rested while I worked a bit around the apartment. 
She brought Leo into the bed with her. And the day was very quiet.
I feel so thankful for a daughter who was calm and loving even while her heart was being ripped from her being in sadness. 
Not everything has a happy ending, but when I die I pray I am in the loving hands of someone so special.

Now that it is the next day, we will be up to tending our bunny, Leo a mommy bunny.
Hopefully we will get pictures of her up soon.
I guess we will now stay with the bunny group as we have a bunny.
A beautiful bunny.
Beautiful Leo a _*GIRL*_ bunny!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww I am really sorry about the last bunny, ye tried your best  Looking forward to pictures of ''Leo'' you should change her name to Leona


----------



## Mommies Mom (Aug 4, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Aww I am really sorry about the last bunny, ye tried your best  Looking forward to pictures of ''Leo'' you should change her name to Leona


Hi Grace, 
Your name was all over us yesterday. Grace.
I think Lisa did start calling her that. I have to wait for confirmation. 
Wouldn't that have helped if the owners would have done that for us in the beginning. YA! :agree Like a big red *WARNING: Pretty GIRL bunny*! :inlove:



Hugs Wiskersz.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw glad you like my name lol!


----------



## Sabine (Aug 4, 2010)

I am really sorry you lost those babies.
My first rabbit was sold to me as a boy as well and I was in shock when i suddenly found two baby bunnies hopping through the garden (we named them Magic and Miracle) I often wonder if they had siblings that never made it.
Enjoy your beautiful Leona.


----------

